# TTF - Matchstick Method or Around-the-Forks???



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

A lot of members seem to be plagued with undesirable handslap when using the popular OTT fastening method for flatbands. How come the matchstick method isn't more popular? Are there some big disadvantages to this style? Another suggestion is the around-the-fork method like Bill Hays uses on his universal forks. These fastening methods should eliminate the dreaded and often painful handslap. Are there any other methods for fastening flatbands to shoot without handslap? Preferences?

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Here are a couple of examples that I have been trying to shoot.
On the left is matchstick Pocket Shooter made by Flatband. The Gold Therabands are 3/4" x 1/2" x 8" and seem suitable for 5/16" steel ammo.
On the right is an around-the-forks shooter that I made up from an old OTT frame (experimental butcher job). The 1/16" gum rubber bands are 1/2" x9" and seem suitable for 3/8" steel ammo.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

I shoot a TTF slingshot almost exclusively. They're more of a pain to make and aiming them is different from OTT. Or maybe OTT is just the "in" thing. Who knows.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Gypsy Tabs work also, no hand slap with any I have tried.
Philly


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

M_J said:


> I shoot a TTF slingshot almost exclusively. They're more of a pain to make and aiming them is different from OTT. Or maybe OTT is just the "in" thing. Who knows.


Hi M_J,

What style of TTF do you shoot? ... matchstick... double slots (Wham-o style)... around-the-forks...other?

Does anyone know how the bands fly on a Dankung slingshot (OTT or TTF)? http://www.trulytexas.com/wusa6.html

Gypsy Tabs sound interesting too. Thanks Philly.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## BaneofSmallGame (Sep 22, 2010)

I don't shoot flats all that often, but when I do they are usually OTT, because it is easier for me to have naturals that can convert from OTT to gypsy tabs...

I also shoot many frames with Gypsy tabs, sort of a TTF yet above the forks







...I am also now exploring the Spanish loop method, and the Mexican tie-down attachment. I like to experiment and I like things to be versatile for me.....

What happended with OTT is everyone started to use it like a fad, and new members saw it as the norm so it just kept on spreading. It is just like what happened, and is still happening, with Theraband gold, the other stuff never stopped working folks!!!

Cheers - John


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

I shoot TTF pretty much exclusively, double slot, single slot, my old slingbow shots TTF with trumark tubes, my naturals are all TTF with Chinese tubes...I think I only have two slingshots that I shoot OTT one is a Pocket Poacher II from Pete Hogan and the other is a Hunter from Fish...and while I love them both I guess I'm a TTF guy for life.


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I shoot a TTF slingshot almost exclusively. They're more of a pain to make and aiming them is different from OTT. Or maybe OTT is just the "in" thing. Who knows.


Hi M_J,

What style of TTF do you shoot? ... matchstick... double slots (Wham-o style)... around-the-forks...other?

Does anyone know how the bands fly on a Dankung slingshot (OTT or TTF)? http://www.trulytexas.com/wusa6.html

Gypsy Tabs sound interesting too. Thanks Philly.

Cheers,
Northerner
[/quote]

You can try them easy on an OTT shooter without the mess of dental floss and glue, just tie them into the fork grooves with some tight latex strips. If you dont like them, no harm done.
Philly


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I shoot a TTF slingshot almost exclusively. They're more of a pain to make and aiming them is different from OTT. Or maybe OTT is just the "in" thing. Who knows.


Hi M_J,

What style of TTF do you shoot? ... matchstick... double slots (Wham-o style)... around-the-forks...other?

Does anyone know how the bands fly on a Dankung slingshot (OTT or TTF)? http://www.trulytexas.com/wusa6.html

Gypsy Tabs sound interesting too. Thanks Philly.

Cheers,
Northerner
[/quote]
My favorite one is double slot, around the forks.
I made a video about it here


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't feel secured with matchstick method, the band feels like it will fly into the target together with the ammo.







That did happen to me when I was new, the whole band set is gone after the shot.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

After hours of shooting I seem to do much better with the around-the-fork shooter (ATF-TTF). The prototype frame that I am using is one ugly creation but once the warmer weather arrives I plan to make a few more examples from oak, maple, and laminated Russian Birch. The example that I am currently enjoying measures 2 3/8" between the forks. The height is 6 1/4 ", forks are 15/16" wide, and the bands are 3/4" above my fingers. I cut a finger notch and thumb pad to aid in consistent gripping and also to narrow down the gripping width.

This style of frame does not give hand slap. I can hold it as steady as possible for the shot or even flip it... and I have no slaps. I have had no fork hits and accuracy is very good. I shoot upright "instinctive" or slightly canted but the frame works fine for gangsta style too.

Maple frame... 1/16" gum rubber bands... 1/2" straight cut... 3/8" steel works great.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

That looks like a brilliant shooter, Northerner!
I'm a big fan both of TTF and of slingshots that are made to be functional first and beautiful second. If a perfectly symetrical slingshot is nice to look at but poor to shoot then what's the point?
Good work!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Here are a couple of examples that I have been trying to shoot.
> On the left is matchstick Pocket Shooter made by Flatband. The Gold Therabands are 3/4" x 1/2" x 8" and seem suitable for 5/16" steel ammo.
> On the right is an around-the-forks shooter that I made up from an old OTT frame (experimental butcher job). The 1/16" gum rubber bands are 1/2" x9" and seem suitable for 3/8" steel ammo.
> 
> ...


Curious, since the bands are attached that way can you aim straight on and hit the target everytime. I have never shot with one banded this way but it would seem the ammo would go with the tops of the forks.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Northerner, that Maple frame looks sweet to me.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

dgui said:


> Here are a couple of examples that I have been trying to shoot.
> On the left is matchstick Pocket Shooter made by Flatband. The Gold Therabands are 3/4" x 1/2" x 8" and seem suitable for 5/16" steel ammo.
> On the right is an around-the-forks shooter that I made up from an old OTT frame (experimental butcher job). The 1/16" gum rubber bands are 1/2" x9" and seem suitable for 3/8" steel ammo.
> 
> ...


Curious, since the bands are attached that way can you aim straight on and hit the target everytime. I have never shot with one banded this way but it would seem the ammo would go with the tops of the forks.
[/quote]

The bands are attached the same way as Bill Hays prefers when using his Hathcock Target Sniper or the Ranger (universal forks). Bill aims with gangsta style and seems to hit very consistently. I don't deliberately focus on the bands when shooting. I'm more of an "instinctive" or "secondary vision" or "split vision" shooter. I hold the frame upright or slightly canted. I don't concentrate on the fork position but I believe my peripheral vision does this work. My accuracy/consistency with this frame is good when compared to my other frames. As with all my frames, I have good days and bad days. The design is very comfortable to shoot with the bands fastened this way. I'm using a died black pouch and I can definitely see some black marks on the inside of the forks that indicate a TTF band flight. Band life is good. I have been using the same 1/2" straight cut gum rubbers for quite a while now.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Northerner said:


> After hours of shooting I seem to do much better with the around-the-fork shooter (ATF-TTF). The prototype frame that I am using is one ugly creation but once the warmer weather arrives I plan to make a few more examples from oak, maple, and laminated Russian Birch. The example that I am currently enjoying measures 2 3/8" between the forks. The height is 6 1/4 ", forks are 15/16" wide, and the bands are 3/4" above my fingers. I cut a finger notch and thumb pad to aid in consistent gripping and also to narrow down the gripping width.
> 
> This style of frame does not give hand slap. I can hold it as steady as possible for the shot or even flip it... and I have no slaps. I have had no fork hits and accuracy is very good. I shoot upright "instinctive" or slightly canted but the frame works fine for gangsta style too.
> 
> ...


Yeah, that design will definitely help to eliminate uncomfortable handslap. The thing that amazed me when I first made it was the bands lasted a long time as well... I expected the bands to last only about half as long, but so long as there's no sharp edges on the inside of the fork to impact into, they seem to last just as long if not longer.

The funny thing is, when you look at most of the "old timey" shooters who were so good in the USA... very few were actually over the top shooters... most were actually through the forks shooters.
So don't feel like you're in bad company, or shooting is a less accurate way... TTF has been around a long time, the only diffence is you and I are tying it a little different than some... plus when the bands go around the outside like that it seems to lend itself to more of an intuitive accuracy, for me least.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I'm still enjoying the TTF design (around-the-forks). No hand slap.... good accuracy... no fork hits... long band life.

I had some spare time this afternoon so I cut out another TTF frame. This one has influence from the ergo that mxred91 posted a while ago. I'm not at the same talent level but the wood still took shape into something that looks shootable. I'll band it up tomorrow and test drive before the final sanding and finish.

This new frame started with a small pic that I penciled out during a coffee break at work. Once I got home I pulled out the graph paper, figured out the dimensions and then made a linerboard template. The frame is a bit larger than what Chuck made and has more meat in the forks and the upper grip. The overall height is 6 3/8", between the forks is 2 3/8", and the forks are 1" wide. I plan to try it with 1/16" gum rubber (1/2 " strips), .50" latex (5/8" x 1/2") and Gold Theraband (3/4" strips). If it shoots as well as my other TTF then I'll finish it up. The TTF ugly maple frame has become my favourite shooter.

Cheers,
Northerner


----------



## SickPythons (Jan 4, 2011)

My latest design is TTF and I can't get enough of it. I am shooting much better with this setup. Although, it could just be that I'm getting better. 
Either way, my new designs will all be TTF.

Yesterday I rigged up a full butterfly setup on one of my old frames and I'm not sure if TTF would make sense for that application. It seems to require quite a bit more frame awareness shooting butterfly and I think TTF closes the gap a bit.


----------

